
Ask HN: Help Any way to DIY test/identify Asbestos - wand3r
I just moved to a new place early this month and after expanding a hole through the plaster there was quite a bit of dust and my lungs seem to feel poor since then. Reasons I am concerned:<p>- 3 bedroom is in rough shape, pulled records it was built in 1860, so unclear how&#x2F;when renovations were done.<p>- limited maintenance &amp; tons of coats of paint + poor cludgy fixes seem to indicate they cant fix&#x2F;remodel without abatement.<p>- i am a carpenter &amp; was wearing a duskmask. I now have a respetstor with a p100 filter but did not then.<p>- eyes itch<p>- kid in apartment downstairs has a racking cough i hear through the floor. Obv he smokes weed, cough does sound horrible &amp; he has lived here 13months.<p>- the wallpapering in one room is ripped&#x2F;torn...a lot and wasn’t repaired.<p>I have to live here, I literally just moved in. I have to spend the night unless i call in a favor. I cant get a dept health inspector here for a couple days &amp; the test kits all require 7 days to process. Not sure if i vacate in interim.<p>Place is in bad shape. I spoke with a 3m tech and have rated gear but i am currently about to be hanging out in my own apartment in close to a fucking hazmat suit. I looked into asbestos &amp; its nasty stuff, hard to get solid info given the value of this keyword search.<p>Thanks
======
DrScump
This is the landlord's responsibility.

